# accusations



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" I see no humor in dragging an apology thread that is 7 years old , especially when the person dragging it up simply has an agenda to perform, ie making the moderator delete a post so someone can point the finger and cry censoring. Nice ploy. ..................
........Now, is there something pertinent in this thread? Maybe try to drag Dragjet through the mud? Or was this a childish ploy to try to prod the moderator? Needless to say, this thread will be locked, since it serves no current purpose."

interesting that YOU would make accusations and then lock the thread so that answer couldn't be posted.

I already said it was H U M O R.
and in no way an attempt to cause anyone discomfort.
but you continue to use logic that is faulty and not in the vein of what a moderator is supposed to be capable of.

no, Joe, you are completely off base with your attempt, to once again, put blame on others when, in fact, it is YOUR lack of fairness that has lead to this point.
and let me finish by saying that I would like this site to thrive.
I, in no way, wish any ill on anyone here.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Agreed, I really would like to know where/who to write because the moderators have ruined this chat board it is a shell of what it used to be. The owner truly need to know!!! Do they think that they some how feel that they have contributed to the success of the board or their own agendas/wallet!!! If the moderators are truly comfortable with their decisions please post or pm me the information, I am a financial lifetime member and should be privy to this information!!!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

What did I do?
Chris


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris, 
you did nothing.
hey, did you get the tail lights?
al


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Not yet,when did they go out?
Chris


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mailed on 07/19/2014 and tracking indicates delivered 07/24/2014 at 10:43. tracking number USPS 9114901075742837761905.
no I am not very happy.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Don't freak,some of my mail is still going to my old address al.i will see tomorrow.
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Got the taillights Al,will work on them this weekend.
Chris


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

roger, wilco and out


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

alpink said:


> roger, wilco and out


Ok whos roger and does he have slot stuff for sale?
Chris


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*help ... please*

please see post #8

has been about a year.

I have been receiving propmises to return the bumpers that I loaned Chris for many months now.

does anyone have any influence with him that might work in my favor?

I took the bumpers off of a perfectly good Aurora O gauge car for Chris to make molds.

my car is now worth much less than I would like it to be worth.

I am not bashing .... just asking for some assistance in getting back what I loaned on promise of return with a set of replica O gauge 57 bumpers as reward.

now .... I would just like to have my property returned to me.

any help out there?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Al 
Were does the guy call home.
On the Mod deal, it's not the best job in the world, but you have to be fair kind a like a judge, you have to use your good judgment and don't take sides other then the site
The worst thing is fighting over money, parts, and thing the site has no control of those thing, deals should be handled between members in PM's in private


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pm*



GT40 said:


> Al
> Were does the guy call home.
> On the Mod deal, it's not the best job in the world, but you have to be fair kind a like a judge, you have to use your good judgment and don't take sides other then the site
> The worst thing is fighting over money, parts, and thing the site has no control of those thing, deals should be handled between members in PM's in private


I agree that this should be handles outside the forum.
I have pmed and been promised my property many times.
what would you suggest I do?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Check out your PMed thread


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Surgery done and sending out Al's bumpers with the extra 57 bumpers promised.bash away.
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6MAkLJ79LE


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L174xUWK6bg


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dragula said:


> Surgery done and sending out Al's bumpers with the extra 57 bumpers promised.bash away.
> Chris


and all is WELL with the world once again !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 (LOVE doing the Happy-Happy, Joy-Joy dance 4 EVERYONE!!! ):wave:

Chris,..got anything 4-Sale??? PM please "IF" U do ;-)


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I see al is banned again,anyone have his address?
Chris


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Surgery done and sending out Al's bumpers with the extra 57 bumpers promised.bash away.
> Chris


I hope you are feeling well Chris,and I just have to put my 2 cents in I have dealt with Chris many times and it always went very well:wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The deal with al went screwy when my foot fusion failed and I have been laid up for months dealing with a botched surgery and broken titanium screws in the fusion plates <broken titanium> box is together and going out tomorrow to all with the agreed upon fresh chromed 57 chevy bumpers I made.Brownie,im doing ok considering and every dealing I have had with you has been terrific.hope you and yours are well and happy.
Chris


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris/Dragula, FYI- alpink is NOT banned again....he just likes using that Moniker under his name


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Chris/Dragula, FYI- alpink is NOT banned again....he just likes using that Moniker under his name


Oh, If I ever got banned, you can bet that I would use it. Heck Yea!

True story:
I used to design and build BIG stamping dies for a large electrical box manufacturer. The die shop was not unionized, but the shop we needed to run the tools was.

My first tool, goes to the "Headquarters" and I show up to bolt the thing in the press (400 ton Minster, if you must know). I ask the operator if I can help, and he says "sure". So commence to bolting this thing in the press, pretty much single handedly......I waiting for all of the bigshots to see the new tool.

The V.P of Manufacturing walks up and say's "Wow, nice die, here's your first grievance notice." 

I framed that Moth^%$#@*&*^, and it's still in my mancave, right next to my Jouneyman's certificate.

I couldn't be prouder.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*On the subject of greivances........*

True Story, I'm working in Republic Aviation (They made the A-10 aircraft as well as the first Thunderjet, The Republic F-84 Thunderjet was an American turbojet fighter-bomber aircraft) as a Programmer of CNC machines. My job is being proven out in the shop and while the union operator is close to the part being machined, I am near the control panel. I see a potential move that can get the operator hurt and I hit the STOP button on the control. To show his appreciation of me saving him from injury, he files a grievance against me. I am proud of that too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Truly, 

No good deed goes unpunished; but the Boy Scout in me will never learn. It's nice to know I'm not alone. I rekon, it's just how we we're raised


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

mr aurora
Thank you for your service, the warthog is one bada=s aircraft 
Here's a link of their handy work,
A-10 Warthog Gun Run 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKRt2DYMvdU

gt40


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

something ot regarding the A10. 

When the A10 was first deployed in Germany in the early 80s, one squad was stationed in Ahlhorn just south-westof Bremen in lower Saxony. As one major autobahn was passing next to the airfield and crossing under neath the flight path of the final it lead to a strange occurence. As Germany has no general speed limit on the autobahn in contrast to the 55 miles in the US at the time, the radar of the A10 regarded everything above 60 or 65 (not shure of the limit) as a low flying aircraft and potential target. So everytime an A10 was on the final and a car was running at say 80 miles the on board radar went berserk tried to lock. quite anoying when your trying to land. It took them a while to figure it out and adjust the radar accordingly.

Mario


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

foxkilo said:


> something ot regarding the A10.
> 
> When the A10 was first deployed in Germany in the early 80s, one squad was stationed in Ahlhorn just south-westof Bremen in lower Saxony. As one major autobahn was passing next to the airfield and crossing under neath the flight path of the final it lead to a strange occurence. As Germany has no general speed limit on the autobahn in contrast to the 55 miles in the US at the time, the radar of the A10 regarded everything above 60 or 65 (not shure of the limit) as a low flying aircraft and potential target. So everytime an A10 was on the final and a car was running at say 80 miles the on board radar went berserk tried to lock. quite anoying when your trying to land. It took them a while to figure it out and adjust the radar accordingly.
> 
> Mario


 Now that's funny!

Target Acquired!

I got to run the Autobahn from Noordwijk to Wiesbaden years ago. 120+ the whole way ... in a rental! Kindof unsettling when you are cruising at speed, and someone flies by at 190+ in the high lane passing you like you are standing still. Very nice smooth roads, but I will keep one eye on the sky next time.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I 've put link to maps in, its the motorway to the right (east), the one on the left wasn't build at the time.

https://www.google.de/maps/@52.882769,8.2567334,8892m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> When the A10 was first deployed in Germany


very sweet and deadly plane.
no matter how much the Air Force trys to use the more modern planes, they can not compete with the A10


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Slotking
You are right what a great aircraft, they use to have a bunch of them in Battle Creek MI
at Fort Custer, we have been sitting at the picnic table and you don't hear them coming
until they have gone by then you can hear and feel the power, I am sure glad I don't have to worry about them unloading on me.

gt40


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*it is all good*



Dragula said:


> The deal with al went screwy when my foot fusion failed and I have been laid up for months dealing with a botched surgery and broken titanium screws in the fusion plates <broken titanium> box is together and going out tomorrow to all with the agreed upon fresh chromed 57 chevy bumpers I made.Brownie,im doing ok considering and every dealing I have had with you has been terrific.hope you and yours are well and happy.
> Chris


got my bumpers back and 57 Chevy bumpers too.
thank you


----------

